# lets see you spoilers!



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Guys/Girls, I want to put a spoiler on my bug but don't know what I want. I would like to see pics of yours! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (yellow99)*

Here's a couple shots of mine, Landspeed No-Drill spoiler:


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Here's a couple shots of mine, Landspeed No-Drill spoiler:


hey that's nice, how does it stay on? 2 sided tape?
Hey I just noticed the cool LED tails! do you like them?


_Modified by yellow99 at 1:08 PM 11-13-2005_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (yellow99)*

Nope, it bolts into the holes that are vacated when you remove the factory third brake light. There is a double-sided foam gasket that goes between the spoiler and the trunk, but it's not what's holding the spoiler on.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Pelican18TQA4)*

I've got a Freedom Design rear spoiler. I think it's one of the best looking spoilers out there. 


















_Modified by Herbie3Rivers at 6:39 PM 11-13-2005_


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Herbie3Rivers)*

Not to bag on anyones spoiler, but I honestly think this is the best looking one. This is on my bro's car.


----------



## Bumble Bug (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (SILVERTURBO1)*

i agree. The Caractere is my favorite!
That's what I have on BumbleBug!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (yellow99)*

Ditto on Caratere http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I think it work well with the overall volume because it's bulky like the car design



















_Modified by Lorem at 9:27 PM 11-14-2005_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Lorem)*

I agree, Caractere is hot, but only when accompanied by some other type of bodykit, even if it's just the Turbo S bumpers. I think it looks out of place if it's the only addition to the body.


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Lorem)*

Where did you get your Caractere wing Lorem?


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

Does anyone have any bigger ones that come away from the body? either the Cup style or something else?


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (SILVERTURBO1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SILVERTURBO1* »_Not to bag on anyones spoiler, but I honestly think this is the best looking one. This is on my bro's car. 










I'd have to agree. This is the hottest looking spoiler... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (curraheevw)*

Lorem, nice ride, can you show some other shots of it.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (SILVERTURBO1)*

here's a side shot








with and with out wing shot









Many Many More here... http://forums.newbeetle.org/sh...ber=1


_Modified by Lorem at 6:01 PM 11-17-2005_


----------



## germal04 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (SILVERTURBO1)*

hey, that is cool looking. i have a 2001 1.8T with the auto spoiler that i have yet to use. i'm looking to put another spoiler on for appearance sake. where would i get something like yours?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (germal04)*

Here is my spoiler but with a little photoshop work. My car is Batik Blue but I have been thinking about changing it to Mojave Beige.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (yellow99)*

I have one from spoilerdepot.com and it was painted and shipped for less than $250 greta company and not that ugly whales tale crap you see on most beatles from the factory. it looks like the no drill spoiler but I had to drill holes for it. Doesn't wiggle with all the bass in the car like most spoilers will . Check them out they are located in Miami Florida.


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_here's a side shot








_Modified by Lorem at 6:01 PM 11-17-2005_

siiiiiiiick.


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (yellow99)*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (fbomb)*

All these clear/red tails, man I just hadta post a new pic with mine!








Hard to see it in this pic, but I have a mini Zender spoiler...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Billsbug at 2:25 PM 12-8-2005_


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Pelican18TQA4)*

where did you get back lights from?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (dmlevel.com)*

The red/clear tails or the red rear fog?


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Billsbug)*

Lorem, Hollywood, and Billsbug, you all are still alive! How's it going? You'll be proud of me! I finally uploaded a bunch of pics I had scanned from the negatives, and even downloaded a picture shrinker. As for spoilers, Lorem's reminds me of a 993 Turbo S, which is a good thing, and I've always been impressed with Billsbug's spoiler due to the fact that it's on a convertible, and nobody else with a convertible has dared to do it!


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (20VConvBug)*

I have a hoop. It's really common in NC


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Ditto on Caratere http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I think it work well with the overall volume because it's bulky like the car design

























nice @$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (kcfoxie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcfoxie* »_I have a hoop. It's really common in NC


----------



## kgblsc (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (yellow99)*

*My Projektzwo spoiler*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (kgblsc)*

Sweet banana dood! Would like to see the rear end come down JUST A TAD more...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_











sweeeeet!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kgblsc (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Sweet banana dood! Would like to see the rear end come down JUST A TAD more...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (kgblsc)*

Found an old close-up shot:


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Billsbug)*


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## SprintieStarie (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (kcfoxie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcfoxie* »_I have a hoop. It's really common in NC

















How do you get the hubcaps on?!
Nice touch!
Sprint.


----------



## SprintieStarie (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (yellow99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellow99* »_Hey Guys/Girls, I want to put a spoiler on my bug but don't know what I want. I would like to see pics of yours! Thanks in advance!

Since you asked, here are some spoilers I made. They are exact copies of the Votex one, which is a factory accessory. The difference is that they are made in Carbon Fiber, Silver Fiber and Carbon Kevlar.








There are the pics!
From the back...








From the side...








From the top...








And the various materials available...
















Enjoy!
I posted an ad in the Classifieds in case anyone likes them enough to want one.








Sprint.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (SprintieStarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintieStarie* »_
How do you get the hubcaps on?!
Nice touch!
Sprint.

I used vintage 50s VW hubcap clips, three in a triangle pattern (some argue that 4 evenly spaced to the holes of the 16" steelies are better, some say putting one above each lug for a 5-star is better, I did it the fast and easy way). You drill a 1/4" hole (I believe, I've got the bit in my toolbox) and you thread a small screw through the back of the steelie, through the clip, and secure it with locktite and a nut. Really pretty simple, but it only works on the factory (or aftermarket) steelies. 
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## SprintieStarie (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (kcfoxie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcfoxie* »_
I used vintage 50s VW hubcap clips, three in a triangle pattern (some argue that 4 evenly spaced to the holes of the 16" steelies are better, some say putting one above each lug for a 5-star is better, I did it the fast and easy way). You drill a 1/4" hole (I believe, I've got the bit in my toolbox) and you thread a small screw through the back of the steelie, through the clip, and secure it with locktite and a nut. Really pretty simple, but it only works on the factory (or aftermarket) steelies. 
Thanks for the compliment









Thanks for sharing! It's a great idea!!!
Sprint.


----------



## cheweez78 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (SprintieStarie)*

(SprintieStarie) Dude, where did you get your tail light and how much?


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (cheweez78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheweez78* »_(SprintieStarie) Dude, where did you get your tail light and how much?

I believe those are the stock tails for the 2006 model (body redesigned, harder fender lines and a more agressive looking front/rear valance).


----------



## SprintieStarie (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (cheweez78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheweez78* »_(SprintieStarie) Dude, where did you get your tail light and how much?

Hello Cheweez78! kcfoxie is right. This black NB is a 2006 model. It's facelifted from the '05 and earlier models.
The fenders have pinch lines like the RSi and the front and rear lamp clusters are differently shaped too.
Hey, do you think there'll in any interest in a facelift kit? I can try piece together a kit, fenders, bumpers, lights and viola!








This particular car is at the local dealership undergoing PDI (Pre-Delivery Inspection). My friend works there, so I 'borrowed' to snap some shots of it and the spoilers I made.








The silver fiber weave spoiler will look killer on a silver colored NB. Maybe I should take some shots, ya?








Sprint.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (SprintieStarie)*

Ya seen this front valance yet?








Of course no black or white '06's for the US...


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (Billsbug)*









It might be mostly the drop, and partially the headlamps, but I dare say that looks better than any real facelifted versions I've seen.


----------



## cheweez78 (Aug 7, 2005)

cool, that's what I thought. thanks everyone.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_It might be mostly the drop, and partially the headlamps, but I dare say that looks better than any real facelifted versions I've seen.

No kidding man, I've been behind and next to '06 verts in my lowered vert and they sat waaaay above me. IMO the headlights are too big on stock, but look good here.
BTW, Caractere kit in hand, I'll post pics and comments next week...









_Modified by Billsbug at 10:51 AM 12-29-2005_


_Modified by Billsbug at 10:52 AM 12-29-2005_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

that front is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Who's white bug, nice ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW2NV (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (kcfoxie)*

Here is a shot of my kerscher.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: lets see you spoilers! (VW2NV)*


----------

